# Brilliant Bike touring stand



## johnb5271 (25 Nov 2007)

Hi I have just ordered one of these stands I think they are a brilliant idea, no more having to lean bike against walls or leave bike lying on the ground or run the risk of crushing delicate tubing.

http://click-stand.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## mickle (25 Nov 2007)

Only if its carbon-fibre with a Ti ferrule.


----------



## snorri (26 Nov 2007)

We await your field trials with interest.


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2007)

The problem would be if it slips or gets knocked - it looks a bit flimsy to me. If the bike fell it could be worse than laying it gently down or propping it up against a solid object. 
ps. My steel tubes aren't delicate!

As Snorri said, let us know how it goes.

pps. Unusual subject for a first post (wink, wink)


----------



## Amanda P (26 Nov 2007)

Note that the bike in the picture has the rear brake tied on with a rubber bandy thingy. Otherwise, I think the bike would be very delicately poised indeed.


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2007)

I think I just found a use for my unused adjustable rod rest!!


----------



## col (26 Nov 2007)

Maybe a velcro wrap,to make the c shaped end more secure,but seems a good idea on the face of it?


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2007)

Heavens above, there's a patent pending!


----------



## sloe (26 Nov 2007)

It's a stick.


----------



## johnb5271 (26 Nov 2007)

I would agree with you Col and when I receive it I shall be able to post with more information on the stand,although looking at the replys to my post it would make you wonder if it is worthwhile to post at all given the old wink wink, reds under the bed, Saddam has weapons of mass destruction, unusual subject for first post type of replys.from the dreaded senior member ranks whose paranoia could be compared to that of Stalinist Russia.

I have browsed this forum since the death of the cycling plus forum I never registered or posted until yesterday as I had nothing constructive or knowledgeable to say I simply used the forum to gain some knowledge about cycles, cycle maintainance and cycletouring. The first time I post about a product I seen and ordered and thought might be useful to other cyclist the forum police aka senior members with their snide remarks and wink wink, my bikes not delicate routines.The life of any group or forum is the co-existence of both new and old members and to be treated like this makes one wonder are new members welcome at all in this group. For the record I would like to state that the stand that I provided the link for has no connection to me in any way shape or form other than I ordered a product and posted it for others to view


----------



## snorri (26 Nov 2007)

Well johnb, if I had known you were such a sensitive creature I would have omitted the wink smiley, but your posting had the mark of a commercial poster advertising a product. It immediately struck me as odd that anyone would describe a product as "brilliant" before having it in their own hands and without subjecting it to a practical test. 
Your comparisons between "senior" posters on here and oppressive foreign regimes are really quite laughable. You clearly would be unsuited to the genteel rough and tumble of Soapbox.
Anyway, I'm sorry to hear you were offended and hope that you have not been put off posting. I have learned a great deal about cycling matters on here, and not a little about the way strangers interact with each other on internet forums. Keep posting and reading and I am sure you will benefit too.


----------



## sloe (27 Nov 2007)

It's still just a stick.


----------



## Andy in Sig (27 Nov 2007)

It will be interesting to read johnb's views on it once he's used it for a bit. If it's a success then it probably is something worth considering.

That said there is probably only a market for such a thing because some people have a peculiar (and to my mind irrational) aversion to normal bike rests ie the ones which are permanantly attached to the frame.


----------



## col (27 Nov 2007)

Andy in Sig said:


> It will be interesting to read johnb's views on it once he's used it for a bit. If it's a success then it probably is something worth considering.
> 
> That said there is probably only a market for such a thing because some people have a peculiar (and to my mind irrational) aversion to normal bike rests ie the ones which are permanantly attached to the frame.




Possibly,but i used to have a stand under my crank,and if you have a rack with something on,the tendency is the top heavy effect of the bike sort of slid or spread the stand out from underneath,so toppling the bike.This seems to address that problem as in its holding the top heavy problem.


----------



## rickangus (27 Nov 2007)

I have a twin legged esge (or is now called Plecher?) motorbike type centre stand which works very well, even with top heavy loads.

However it weighs something in the region of 10 x the amount of this so called stick so I for one am interested in the outcome/first reviews.


----------



## rich p (27 Nov 2007)

johnb5271 said:


> I would agree with you Col and when I receive it I shall be able to post with more information on the stand,although looking at the replys to my post it would make you wonder if it is worthwhile to post at all given the old wink wink, reds under the bed, Saddam has weapons of mass destruction, unusual subject for first post type of replys.from the dreaded senior member ranks whose paranoia could be compared to that of Stalinist Russia.
> 
> I have browsed this forum since the death of the cycling plus forum I never registered or posted until yesterday as I had nothing constructive or knowledgeable to say I simply used the forum to gain some knowledge about cycles, cycle maintainance and cycletouring. The first time I post about a product I seen and ordered and thought might be useful to other cyclist the forum police aka senior members with their snide remarks and wink wink, my bikes not delicate routines.The life of any group or forum is the co-existence of both new and old members and to be treated like this makes one wonder are new members welcome at all in this group. For the record I would like to state that the stand that I provided the link for has no connection to me in any way shape or form other than I ordered a product and posted it for others to view




Blimey, I presume my wink wink is what you're referring to. It's a bit of a leap from that to comparing me with Saddam and Stalin but then as Nick Griffin says - it's a free country


----------



## sloe (27 Nov 2007)

Bet it weighs more than a bit of bamboo.


----------



## mickle (27 Nov 2007)

sloe said:


> Bet it weighs more than a bit of bamboo.



Depends which bit.


----------



## HJ (27 Nov 2007)

johnb5271 said:


> I
> I have browsed this forum since the death of the cycling plus forum I never registered or posted until yesterday as I had nothing constructive or knowledgeable to say ...



Don't let that stop you, it never stops the rest of us


----------



## User169 (27 Nov 2007)

Andy in Sig said:


> It will be interesting to read johnb's views on it once he's used it for a bit. If it's a success then it probably is something worth considering.
> 
> That said there is probably only a market for such a thing because some people have a peculiar (and to my mind irrational) aversion to normal bike rests ie the ones which are permanantly attached to the frame.



My neighbour has an, arguably rational, aversion to such contraptions after my bike toppled over last week and dented her car.


----------



## Brock (27 Nov 2007)

That's an interesting idea, please let us know how you get on with it John. If it works safely I'll find a suitable stick. (no wink)


----------



## Rhythm Thief (28 Nov 2007)

In over twenty years of cycling, I've never not been able to find a wall or a lamp post or a tree or _something_ to lean my bike up against. Why anyone would need to spend money on a special stand beats me. Still, if it works for you I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Brock (28 Nov 2007)

My girlfriend's German bike has a proper kickstand factory fitted to braze-ons on the chainstay and I must say I'm often quite envious of the ease with which she can stand the bike at a moment's notice. It copes when she's fully loaded fine, I'm pretty sure it's somewhat heavier than John's thing, although somewhat more convenient. I would think that by the time you've retrieved, extended and propped your bike with that, you could've leaned the bike somewhere.. Or even just layed it down on the panniers like I normally do.


----------



## domtyler (28 Nov 2007)

Be careful of this guy, he is clearly in cahoots with the manufacturer. I hear that he also sells socialist worker magazine in his spare time.


----------



## ccj (1 Dec 2007)

col said:


> Possibly,but i used to have a stand under my crank,and if you have a rack with something on,the tendency is the top heavy effect of the bike sort of slid or spread the stand out from underneath,so toppling the bike.This seems to address that problem as in its holding the top heavy problem.



I've used a fold up walking stick, the type with an internal elastic, for some time, & found it much better than a conventional kickstand precisely because of the c of g issue.

I decided on that idea after trying to make an attachment for one of my folding bikes that would allow it to be strolled, in, for example, supermarket aisles. I made short stands initially because they were easier to fabricate, & used less material, but they were never any good because any weight on the bike from loaded panniers, or even just movement at the top of the bike, would cause the bike to twist at the low mounting point & topple over. When I used a much longer tube, mounted much higher up the bike, that problem went away, but of course the tube was somewhat heavier.

I've used the stick with the bike on a camber & a slope & it's been just fine. I've used a bit of inner tube to hold a brake lever for a long time before I made the stand, & it looks like that site supplies a more robust elastic for that purpose.

I often need to stop in places where there are no convenient trees, sometimes to take photo's, & although obviously the bike could be laid on the ground, quite often the "ground" is waterlogged, or a very rough surface, & even if dry, it's not so easy finding & taking stuff out of bags which are lying at ground level. It's much simpler to be able to access stuff at waist height.

So, from practical experience of such a device, although not the OP's exact referred to device, mine weighing about 300 grams, I can say it works very well for me. I too am keen to see how the OP gets on with it.


----------



## sloe (1 Dec 2007)

Oh well, if everyone else is going stick crazy I'd better fess up:

Mine weighs 70 g and is two lengths of plastic overflow 21.5mm (available from B&Q, Wickes, the back of your cistern etc) that slot together.

To increase functionality and justify the 70g I'm going to carve one of them into a musical instrument for whiling away the long lonely nights under canvas.

It's useless without the parking brake.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (2 Dec 2007)

Rhythm Thief said:


> In over twenty years of cycling, I've never not been able to find a wall or a lamp post or a tree or _something_ to lean my bike up against. Why anyone would need to spend money on a special stand beats me. Still, if it works for you I hope you enjoy it.



The nice thing about a stand is that it's very quick and easy. You don't tend to have to worry about the front wheel turning and the bike sliding down, especially if there's a slight slope. Before I got back into cycling this year, I hired a bike for a week to try out commuting on it (I was worried whether an old knee injury was going to give me problems). I was amused to see it had a stand on it but actually I found it very useful.

I've been meaning to get a stand for my bike, but I'd been hoping to get a bipod-style one, as I've now got a child seat on the back of my bike and it would be nice to have something to hold the bike more steady as I put my son in. I bought a Hebie one from Velorution, but unfortunately it didn't fit my bike. Does anyone else have any experiences with bipod stands? Any recommendations?


----------



## Andy in Sig (2 Dec 2007)

sloe said:


> Oh well, if everyone else is going stick crazy I'd better fess up:
> 
> Mine weighs 70 g and is two lengths of plastic overflow 21.5mm (available from B&Q, Wickes, the back of your cistern etc) that slot together.
> 
> ...



You've not thought this through, have you? There you'll be, bashing your way through a flute concerto when the bike (unsupported now, remember) will fall over, land on you and you will wake up in hospital.


----------



## sloe (3 Dec 2007)

> You've not thought this through, have you? There you'll be, bashing your way through a flute concerto when the bike (unsupported now, remember) will fall over, land on you and you will wake up in hospital.



Good point. Which is why I'll carve it into a Mighty Wurlitzer organ for protection.

Wonder if I could whittle my pump into a combined pump/stick/organ?


----------



## Amanda P (3 Dec 2007)

You can play a tune on a bicycle pump. I used to play Midnight in Moscow on a slighly modified Bluemels pump as a party trick. Standard-issue pump is much harder to get a good tone on, but it can be done. Sounds a lot like a swannee whistle. Good technique is easier if you're also a trombone player.

The point is, though, that any part of a bicycle is quite hard to use as a musical instrument _while it's attached to the bike_, or, in this case, propping it up. 

You'd have to carry two stands - one to use for entertainment and one to prop the bike up. A mouth organ'd be easier to play. But not so good for propping the bike up if you lost the stand...

I'll get my coat.


----------



## rich p (3 Dec 2007)

sloe said:


> Good point. Which is why I'll carve it into a Mighty Wurlitzer organ for protection.
> 
> Wonder if I could whittle my pump into a combined pump/stick/organ?



Whittling your organ sounds a bit suggestive to me


----------



## snorri (3 Dec 2007)

rich p said:


> Whittling your organ sounds a bit suggestive to me



My imagination is running riot here as I think back to that recent court case re frottage with a bicycle. You don't think the guy was making music as well do you:?:


----------



## sloe (3 Dec 2007)

> I think back to that recent court case re frottage with a bicycle. You don't think the guy was making music as well do you ?



You're definately onto something there: The Wee Frees in the Western Isles (a fine place for cycle touring with a stick) are dead agin sex standing up in case it leads to dancing. It's all starting to fall into place.

AND they don't have any organs - it's all by mouth!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (3 Dec 2007)

Update on the whole stand thing: I picked up a twin-leg stand from Bikefix on my way home tonight, and fitted it to the bike. The best bit is that even when the stand is down it doesn't intefere with the pedals so I can use it to hold the back wheel up while I adjust my gears/brakes or clean my chain


----------



## col (3 Dec 2007)

PrettyboyTim said:


> Update on the whole stand thing: I picked up a twin-leg stand from Bikefix on my way home tonight, and fitted it to the bike. The best bit is that even when the stand is down it doesn't intefere with the pedals so I can use it to hold the back wheel up while I adjust my gears/brakes or clean my chain




Got a pic?


----------



## PrettyboyTim (3 Dec 2007)

Not of it on my bike... but it's this one


----------



## col (3 Dec 2007)

Cheers PBT


----------



## Elmer Fudd (3 Dec 2007)

Pletscher stands are very good


----------



## PrettyboyTim (4 Dec 2007)

I use it to hold the bike up while I put my son into the child seat at the back. Leaning it on things can be a pain because the safety bar on the seat folds over to the right to open which prevents you leaning against walls etc.

I also find due to the geometry of the entrance to the car park at work (which has a car lift) it can be a little tricky balancing the bike on the post next to the lift controls because of its shape, which tends to encourage the bike's wheel to turn and the bike to slip backwards and downwards.

This morning I just arrived, got off my bike and popped the stand - job done.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Dec 2007)

Did you get the little rubber feet to go with it PBT?


----------



## PrettyboyTim (4 Dec 2007)

No - I hadn't noticed that you could get them to be honest.


----------

